# Comment récupérer ses annotations / surlignages ibooks ?



## Copeau (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous et merci pour ce sympathique forum, que je consulte si souvent !

J'ai une question a priori bête mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse. Dans iBooks, il est parfaitement possible, non seulement de lire, mais aussi d'annoter / surligner les bouquins (enfin, les epubs, je crois). Très bien. 

Mais une fois ces annotations / surlignages réalisés, peut-on les exporter ? Les sauvegarder ? Les récupérer d'une manière ou d'une autre ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse !


----------



## Ogado (29 Août 2012)

Oui. En touchant le bouton «*Table des matières*», puis l'onglet «*Notes*», il est possible de partager l'ensemble de ces notes, en touchant le bouton de partage*: tu auras entre les imprimer &#8212; via AirPrint &#8212; ou les envoyer par courriel... À toi même*!


----------

